# 94 Maxima gasoline indicator problem



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

My gasoline tank detector light located in front of the steering wheel, next to the speedometer and gasoline capacity gauge reader keeps turning yellow. However, there is no problem with the car so far. The gas tank is 100% full. I have driven on both local and highway for over 2 weeks now and there hasn't been any problems, even if I drove over 85mph, there was still no problems either. However, the light keeps turning yellow and I not sure what might have caused it. Everything seems to be working fine, except for this small problem that is goofing up. Do you think I should change the fuel filter? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

